# oyster creek sugarland



## luke1277 (Feb 7, 2009)

anyone know any good spots i can fish for big cat in oyster creek


----------



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

To me, tough fishing for anything in there; the creek is dammed up and the water moves slow. Lots of turtle and gar, but never seen anyone pull out anything but a small cat from the creek in sugar land. I might be wrong, but I think that the big Oyster Creek cats are from further south...


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Where exactly would one fish on oyster creek? Well, the general area. I have a friend with a bay house down just outside of Oyster Creek just north of levee road, but dont know where the actual water way is(got tired of saying oyster creek).

Where is the actual creek? I cant find the darn thing on google maps.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Never mind, just found out oyster creek is the channel that his bayhouse sits right off of.

Where about would be a good place to try? I hear people fish up near Angleton?


----------



## str8 hook (Feb 17, 2009)

imacintyre said:


> To me, tough fishing for anything in there; the creek is dammed up and the water moves slow. Lots of turtle and gar, but never seen anyone pull out anything but a small cat from the creek in sugar land. I might be wrong, but I think that the big Oyster Creek cats are from further south...


Thats actually as true as it gets.My friend and I have been running limb lines in the creek, in clute that is, and so far we have pulled up 6 blues over 15lbs. weve been baiting them with crawfish and perch. quality fish too.....


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I fished Oyster Creek as a kid for years. Caught plenty catfish. As far as really big cat's, maybe a few around 30lbs. We used to fish from the bridge at 1464 all the way to hwy 90. Of course there are a few detours in between there but, still fishable. Live crawfish and live perch worked best for me. Good luck.


----------

